# Rubber Hunting Boots



## ohhey72 (Nov 29, 2010)

I got my muck boots muddy, left em on the porch and a dog hauled em off.  I was looking to go to a different brand of rubber boots. I have heard lacrosse makes a good boot, just looking for some input. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 29, 2010)

Been wearin Lacrosse boots for about 7 years. They last as long as any boot I've worn and I treat them rough. They will squeak on a metal stand though so keep that in mind


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 29, 2010)

Didn't you like the Muck boots?

Just get another pair of Muck boots. I like the Muck Woody Armour boots. They are snake, water proof and warm.

Muck and LaCrosse are both excellent boots.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 29, 2010)

I just bought my 3rd pair of Redhead neoprene boots. They cost about half the price of Mucks or Lacrosse and I have gotten about 4 years each from the previous pairs.

I have tried on both of the other brands:
- Muck breaks on the front of my ankle and seems like it would blister there with a lot of use.
- Lacrosse is not big enough for my calf.


----------



## Perkins (Nov 29, 2010)

I have to say I love my Lacrosse boots. I wear the 1200 gram alpha burleys for the midwest and the AB scent free sports for around here and love both of them. I tried mucks and think they were great boots that were easy to get off and on but they didnt fit me just right?? so I went with Lacrosse.


----------



## ohhey72 (Nov 29, 2010)

my mucks were bulky, just looking for something different


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Nov 30, 2010)

Do you think the dog is just into mucks?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 30, 2010)

Sportsmans Guide 16' camo boot...400grm Thinsulate model....
Only about $30.00 and the most comfortable boot I have ever
owned.....$30.00....If the dog eats them again, no big deal.......


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 30, 2010)

Got a sale paper in the mail today. Bass Pro has the Redheads on sale for $59.


----------



## ehunt (Dec 3, 2010)

im on my 6th year with my first pair of lacrosse 800gram and 4th year on my non ins. i treat my boots pretty rough as do most of us but super glue holds the world together and it does a pretty good job fixing holes too


----------

